# Elementos avanzados de la motherboard



## hackerduck (Jul 31, 2008)

que gusto saludarles...bueno me e iniciado en el mundo de la reparacion de pc, actualmente me llama mucho la atensión la parte electronica, y me encuentro que identifico resistencias,capacitores,mosfets y todo..pero no se como se llaman unas pequeñas cositas como "bobinas" que estan cerca del microprocesador....¿cual es su funcion?¿como se dañan?,¿hay forma de repararlas?........te anetemno muchas gracias espero me regalen una respuesta rapida y fiable.
atentamente: Edwin Brito.....El Salvador


----------



## Elvic (Jul 31, 2008)

estos son toroides

se usan para protección a picos de corriente según entiendo 
y no se si se puedan reparar supongo que no pues al mover las espiras el campo magnético en ellos es desigual i no funcionaria como protección  .

asi que ha seguir investigando para que los aplican en este caso.

suerte


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 1, 2008)

Es un inductor, de forma toroidal, también conocido como bobina de choke.
El núcleo es de ferrita muy frágil, no se puede reparar, solo se reemplaza. Nunca vi que se dañen, siquiera que se salgan de valor.
Su función es reducir la tensión que llega al procesador, desde un controlador multifase. Buscar: "Multiphase Buck Controller", "2 Phase Buck", "180 Buck", y otras variaciones.
Mas información en inglés


----------

